# Site near Auray/Carnac/Southern Brittany



## MJ68 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm looking for a good family site in Southern Brittany. I'm told Auray is really nice. Our kids are 2 and 4 years old so don't need a nightclub...yet!


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

mj, look up les embruns in le pouldu, 20 mins from carnac, we stayed this summer, 2 kids , 5 & 3, very tidy

if you search the campsite database you will find reviews
JG


----------



## Pyranha (Jul 4, 2006)

La Trinite sur Mer is reasonably close. We stayed at Camping de la Plage - right on the beach, has a small swimming pool, hedged pitches, and a seaside shop and cafe next door. 

It's s short drive to Carnac. The village centre was walkable with a 7 year old (but probably not really with kids as young as yours, unless you use a pushchair for the younger).

The roads around the site are pretty narrow, so a challenge if you intend driving off every day, or for longer MHs, I suspect - but this did seem to encourage slow driving around the site.

It wasn't particularly cheap, but was nice for a few days.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Sables Blanc is great. Its a municipal site on the spit of land going towards Quiberon from Plouharnel on your left, where to road narrows.

Very cheap and has a beach front with safe bathing or atlantic breakers for surfing on the other side of the road.

There is also a railway station on site

Been going there for years.

There is so much to do there inc Trinity St Mur, Carnac Stones, WW2 stuff etc etc Tourist info at Plouharnel are very helpful.

Any more info PM us.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Our favourite which is right on the beach is Camping de la Plage
on the outskirts of La Trinite sur Mer.
Visited many times when the children were younger.
Nice sandy beach on your doorstep.

http://en.camping-plage.net/

Dave p


----------



## MJ68 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. It will be our first time in France in a motorhome (we only got it this October). We are well travelled gite holidaymakers but we want to be sure we get the right experience for the kids. Any thoughts on journey time to this area from tunnel and if we should break our journey up?


----------



## MJ68 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. It will be our first time in France in a motorhome (we only got it this October). We are well travelled gite holidaymakers but we want to be sure we get the right experience for the kids. Any thoughts on journey time to this area from tunnel and if we should break our journey up?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I would break the journey 400 miles is a long way in a day for youngsters.
Route taken from microsoft map point and takes in some nice scenery in Normandy and Britany.
Our holidays start the moment the mh is fired up. Not when we reach the destination.
Don`t need to rush in a mh.
Dave p
Time Mile	Instruction	For	Toward
09:00 0.0	Depart Coquelles on Place de la Concorde (South) 76 yds	
09:00 0.1	Road name changes to Avenue Charles de Gaulle 0.4 mi	
09:01 0.4	At roundabout, take the THIRD exit onto Local road(s) 131 yds	
09:01	0.5	Bear RIGHT (South-East) onto Local road(s)	0.1 mi	
09:02	0.6	At roundabout, take the THIRD exit onto Ramp	0.2 mi	
09:02	0.8	Merge onto A16 [E402]	18.4 mi	
09:18	19.2	*Toll road* At exit 29, stay on A16 [E402] (South-West)	43.3 mi	A16 / E402 / Amiens / Rouen / Paris
09:54	62.6	At exit 23, take Ramp [Échangeur d'Abbeville-Nord] (RIGHT) onto E402	0.6 mi	A28 / E402 / Abbeville-Centre / Le Tréport / Rouen / Le Havre
09:55	63.2	Take Ramp (RIGHT) onto A28 [E402]	45.7 mi	A28 / E402 / Le Tréport / Rouen / Le Havre / St Valéry S/S / Le Crotoy
10:34	108.9	*Toll road* Keep RIGHT onto Ramp [E44]	45.4 mi	A29 / E44 / Le Havre / Caen
11:13	154.4	*Tollbooth* Stay on A29 [E44] (South)	10.8 mi	
11:23	165.2	*Toll road* At exit 3, stay on A29 [E44] (South-West)	9.9 mi	A29 / Deauville-Trouville / Caen
11:32	175.1	*Toll road* Keep STRAIGHT onto Local road(s)	0.8 mi	A13 / E46 / Lisieux / Caen
11:33	175.8	*Toll road* Merge onto A13 [E46]	5.6 mi	
11:38	181.5	Stay on A13 [E46] (South)	4.8 mi	
11:42	186.3	*Toll road* At exit 29A, stay on A13 [E46] (West)	20.1 mi	A13 / Dozulé / Caen
11:59	206.5	At exit 31, keep RIGHT onto Ramp [Porte de Paris]	0.3 mi	Périphérique Sud / Alençon / Rennes / Cherbourg / Mondeville / Z.I. Caen Canal
11:59	206.8	Take Ramp (LEFT) onto N513	0.3 mi	Périphérique / Alençon / Rennes / Cherbourg / Z.A. Mondeville
12:00	207.1	Keep STRAIGHT onto Ramp	0.2 mi	
12:00	207.3	Road name changes to N513 [N814]	2.7 mi	
12:03	209.9	Road name changes to N814 [Périphérique]	5.0 mi	
12:09	214.9	Road name changes to E401 [N814]	43 yds	
12:09	214.9	At exit 9, keep RIGHT onto Ramp [Porte de Bretagne]	0.1 mi	Porte de Bretagne / Vire / Saint-LÔ / Le Mt-St-Michel / Rennes / Bretteville S/Odon / Verson
12:10	215.1	Keep LEFT to stay on Ramp	0.1 mi	Bretteville S/ Odon / Verson
12:10	215.2	At roundabout, take the FIRST exit onto A84 [E401]	56.2 mi	N175 / Le Mt-St-Michel / Rennes / Villers-Bocage / Vire / Z.I. Verson
12:57	271.3	Road name changes to E3 [E401]	6.7 mi	
13:03	278.0	At exit 34, road name changes to A84 [E3]	40.1 mi	A84 / E3 / Rennes / Fougères / St-Hilaire du Harcouët
13:37	318.1	Take Ramp (LEFT) onto N136 [Rocade Est]	6.9 mi	Rocade Nord / Rennes-Centre / Brest / Lorient
13:44	325.0	Road name changes to E3 [N136]	0.7 mi	
13:44	325.7	At exit 10, keep RIGHT onto Ramp [Porte de Lorient]	0.3 mi	Vannes / Lorient / Quimper / Le Rheu / C.H.U. Pontchaillou / Parc d'Activités Ouest / Parking Métro-Bus
13:45	326.0	Take Ramp (RIGHT) onto N24 [Rue de Lorient]	38.8 mi	Vannes / Lorient / Le Rheu / Mordelles / Parc d'Activités Ouest
14:21	364.8	Keep RIGHT onto Ramp	0.2 mi	N166 / Vannes / Ploermel
14:21	365.0	Bear RIGHT (South) onto N166	25.7 mi	
14:44	390.7	Take Ramp (RIGHT) onto E60 [N165]	12.8 mi	N165 / Lorient / Arradon / Auray
14:56	403.6	Keep RIGHT onto Ramp	0.5 mi	D28 / Crach / St Philibert / La Trinité S/Mer / Locmariaquer
14:57	404.1	At roundabout, take the FIRST exit onto D28	3.0 mi	
15:01	407.1	At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto D28 [Rue d'Aboville]	0.7 mi	
15:02	407.8	At roundabout, take the FIRST exit onto D28	0.5 mi	
15:03	408.3	At roundabout, take the FIRST exit onto D781	2.2 mi	
15:07	410.5	At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto D186 [Cours des Quais]	0.3 mi	
15:07	410.8	Arrive La Trinité-sur-Mer

SUMMARY
Driving distance: 410.8 miles


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We tend to stop for a night or two at Mount St Michel, there are plenty of sites there and lots of walking and cycling. 

Google it and you can easily see why we stop there.


----------



## MJ68 (Aug 20, 2010)

I would probably break somewhere in Normandy....Dieppe perhaps? Love Mont St Michel but always avoid it in summer as it is mad busy.


----------



## Pyranha (Jul 4, 2006)

MJ68 said:


> Thanks for the tips. It will be our first time in France in a motorhome (we only got it this October). We are well travelled gite holidaymakers but we want to be sure we get the right experience for the kids. Any thoughts on journey time to this area from tunnel and if we should break our journey up?


I would definitely break it up a bit - where depends, in part, on the ages and interests of your children.

When we did it with our, then, 8 year old son, we stopped a couple of nights at Courseulles, where we visited the Canadian D-Day museum and went inland to see the Bayeux tapestry (the kids' version of the commentary kept him interested, and is longer than the adults', so he was not waiting, bored, at the end); we then had a couple of nights at Mont St Michel before going down to La Trinite sur Mer.

On the way to Courseulles, we stopped at Azincourt (fairly near Calais) to see the musem there, too.

The Carnac alignements interested him, too.

We came home via Disneyland and Parc Asterix - it wasn't all history!

We are lucky, living in Scotland, because our school holidays start earlier than English ones, so we get away before the worst of the crowds.


----------

